# how much exercise do you give your dog?



## sheisaeval (Dec 14, 2008)

How much exercise do you give to your doggies?

I'm just wondering how much exercise a maltese needs, mine is about 6-7 pounds if it's important.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I haven't been walking them lately since the new strain of Parvo. BUT the Maggie and Trixie play and chase eachother constantly inside and outside. Needless to say, they poop themselves out many times a day.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo gets a good couple hours of active fetch/tug/tricks/treats and if the weather cooperates, an hour in the park (usually a few miles walk then running loose). He also gets to run off leash in the yard at work. On agility class days, he just gets the fetch and such in the house.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Right now, since the weather is beautiful, we try and take London to the park and/or on a long walk 3-4 times per week. On other days, we run in the backyard with her or play lots and lots of fetch indoors. We also play chase around the house and take turns...I will start chasing after her, then she will turn around and start chasing me. Sometimes (okay, OFTEN) I get worn out before she does! :smheat:


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

In spring and summer months if its not raining we walk 2 miles in the early evening. I was surprised that Coquette adjusted to our walking habits as quickly as she did. Its been exceedingly hot the last few days so we've walked an hour to two hours later than normally :smheat: I think at least an hour of exercise of some form is imperative for an energy outlet. Thats as long as we are talking about a completely healthy dog capable of an hour of exercise.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I try to run mine around inside in the evening playing fetch and chase and they wrestle with each other. In the morning they chase each other all over the house until they literally wear themselves out and they just fall over.

I'd like to take them out for walks, but it is so hot and humid here they can't take it - I can't take it either. The temps have been in the upper 90s with the heat index getting up to 105-110. It cools off a little in the evening, but then the mosquitos the size of birds come out and swarm everywhere. Of course, they're on heartworm meds, but I still don't want them getting eaten up.

Linda


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I take mine out for a walk every evening for about 45 min. I'd say we cover about 2-3 miles (I'm good at gauging distance since I'm a runner). 

We have a large, fenced in yard and they play out there constantly when it's nice out. And even moreso when the family is all out in the yard--that is one of their FAVORITE things--when we are ALL outside.

And they wrestle and play every day.

I should add that Ollie is a fairly big boy at just under 10 lbs and YoYo is not even Malt (suspected he could be partially) and he's 25 lbs. If I had a smaller malt I don't think they could do 2-3 miles every day--or if I'd want them to.

And it goes without saying that i don't take them if there's yuckie weather going on outside.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I take Herk and Theena out three times a day, in good weather. We go in the morning, then around 4pm and again after dinner. We don't go far but I know they really love the sights and smells. It's a two-fer, a walk and a potty break.

I think it keeps them mentally healthy to be out and about. My vet recently told me they were in exceptional condition as most small dogs are couch potatoes according to him! It also makes me get off my you know what and at least move my large muscles.

mary anna herk and theena


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter does a mile or more a day unless it raining or really really cold out or snowing really badly as part of a neighborhood walk. He also plays chase with us in the yard a few times a week and does a lot of walking with my husband on a daily basis. 

Weekends are a time for adventures so he does a lot of extra walking and siteseeing when we have a nice weekend. 

He really seems to love walking and when he is tired from our regular walk (if we have walked fast or it is hot or chilly) he will let us know by stopping, sitting, and then we pick him up. This doesn't happen often, usually only if the walk is in the late afternoon after a busy weekend adventure.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I was wondering - how high does the temp get in your area before you would stop taking them for walks outside?

Linda


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jun 19 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793886


> I was wondering - how high does the temp get in your area before you would stop taking them for walks outside?
> 
> Linda[/B]


When it's too hot for me, it's too hot for them :biggrin:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jun 19 2009, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793886


> I was wondering - how high does the temp get in your area before you would stop taking them for walks outside?
> 
> Linda[/B]


I would walk London up until the temp hit 90 degrees or so, any hotter than that and it's pushing it. I always feel the pavement/sidewalk with my hand, and if it's too warm, I won't take her out because it can burn her foot pads. Also, walks would be shortened to 10 minutes or less in that hot weather, and I would try and push the walks back to after 7pm or early in the morning so it wasn't AS hot.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We go to the park once it starts cooling off in the evening. Staying in the shade helps, too.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

What about the mosquitos - does anyone use any type of mosquito repellant on their dogs. I use comfortis for fleas so I wouldn't want to use a topical flea treatment that would also repel mosquitos. Or should I switch from the comfortis to something else? Opinions????

Linda


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 19 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793944


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Jun 19 2009, 01:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=793886





> I was wondering - how high does the temp get in your area before you would stop taking them for walks outside?
> 
> Linda[/B]


When it's too hot for me, it's too hot for them :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL me too. We don't walk if it's 80 degrees or higher. We only walk when its 60-79 degrees. And only when the grounds dry.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

My dogs first potty time when we wake up is usually a 10 minute walk around our complex. Then I usually try to take them on a 20-30 minute walk in the evenings. And we go to the dog park one or two days a week for an hour or two where they can run around if they want. And they will play inside some too.

It is 95-100 degrees here from like May until October and even at 8:00 when the sun starts going down it is still 90something degrees. My dogs do okay though...I just try to take them in the evening when it gets cooler and the sun is no longer beating down. They could probably go much longer than 20-30 minutes if the temperature was cooler but we walk fast and they get hot and tired so that's about as long as we can go before I notice they are really looking tired.


----------

